# Manna House, Kirmond Le Mire, Lincolnshire, April 2019



## HughieD (Apr 29, 2019)

*1. The History*
Information on Kirmond Le Mire manor, a.k.a. the Manna house, is relatively scare but it is thought to date from around 1868. The Grade II listed country house (listed in November 1966) is set in 1.82 acres of protected woodland on the edge of a picturesque valley in the Lincolnshire Wolds in a pretty rural village which lies between Tealby and Binbrook. It is believed to have been built for, and possibly designed by, Christopher Turnor (of Stoke Rochford and Panton), an English Conservative Party politician who sat in the House of Commons from 1841 to 1847. The Manor House was subsequently occupied by Charles Rowell Fieldsend in 1871.

Later it was part of the Sutton family, renowned estate owners in the local area. It was then sold by Sir Richard Sutton in December 2008 for £225,000 to Mr Hills, who then put it up for auction. It remained unsold, maybe due to the maintenance costs involved and the renovation costs. It again failed to sell at auction in 2013. It remains in a dilapidated state, on the market with Savills with an asking price of £225,000.

Picture by Bob Danylec (The Manor House, Kirmond Le Mire) taken in 2006, showing just how far the place has gone downhill over the last decade:


Mana House by HughieDW, on Flickr

*2. The Explore*
This place has been on my radar for some time, but it is a bit in the back of the beyond in deepest Lincolnshire. It’s been the subject of intermittent reports for a few years. 

The sales blurb states “Property in need of renovation with endless potential”. I think I’d slightly reword that as “Property in need of endless renovation with potential”. Had an enjoyable hour of so here. It’s hard to look round much of the 1st floor due to the floors either not being there or being very shady. The cellar was rather nice and consists of four separate domed rooms. The place is pretty empty but there’s enough original features to hold your interest. Genuinely hope someone takes this place on, despite it being a big ask, and it is restored to its former glories.

*3. The Pictures*

Front left:


img0433 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Front right:


img0435 by HughieDW, on Flickr

One of the adjoining outbuildings:


img0434 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Or is this the front?


img0436 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0437 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Mana 13 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Greenhouse in need of t’n’c:


img0440 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Not too much in the way of roof anywhere:


img0479 by HughieDW, on Flickr

In we go:


Mana 10 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Mana 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0466 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The kitchen’s been ripped out but the aga’s left!


img0467 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Mana 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Ceiling in main lounge needs attention!


img0471 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Mana 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Fireplace is quite nice, mind:


img0470 by HughieDW, on Flickr



Mana 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And here we are ceiling free!


Mana 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Down to the cellars. This one looks like it’s where the wine was kept:


Mana 07 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Mana 08 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Back up and up to the first floor. 


Mana 09 by HughieDW, on Flickr

One of the few rooms with safe flooring!


img0474 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Even if the roof is a bit shady:


img0477 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And back out into the garden:


Mana 12 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Found this little fella in the grass:


img0482 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 30, 2019)

Such a shame when water gets inside.
Looks like builders had made a start but walked away from non-payment of first bill?
Must admit I wouldn't be upstairs in there as I'd soon end downstairs through the floor! What I find strange is the childs bedroom in better condition. I've seen rotten carcasses of rural properties up here where the childrens bedroom was last to rot away too. Unless of course parents are placing their children into the driest room in the house? I dunno but it's strange..
Has huge potential that site. The cellars add interest too. Probably too much investment needed for a buyer though..


----------



## HughieD (Apr 30, 2019)

Ha ha...not thought of that Sausage. It's a big job this one and not for the faint-hearted. Hope someone takes it on before it's too late.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 30, 2019)

U Know what Hughie I have this places pinned, I didnt know if it had been explored or not but picked it up off a property for sale site. Nice to see u have done it!


----------



## suzy32 (Apr 30, 2019)

We was here a month or so ago, had a walk around found a way in but looked for a easier way , but got spotted by a neighbour who lived down the lane further!!! gutted we didn't go in when had the chance some lovely features in there but looks very unsafe....


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh & am I being dumb, what is that last pic?


----------



## HughieD (Apr 30, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> U Know what Hughie I have this places pinned, I didnt know if it had been explored or not but picked it up off a property for sale site. Nice to see u have done it!



Ha ha. Great minds and all that. Had this pinned for a while. Then saw it was 'on the market' and thought it wouldn't be doable. But it was!



suzy32 said:


> We was here a month or so ago, had a walk around found a way in but looked for a easier way , but got spotted by a neighbour who lived down the lane further!!! gutted we didn't go in when had the chance some lovely features in there but looks very unsafe....



That's bad luck! Next time eh?



BikinGlynn said:


> Oh & am I being dumb, what is that last pic?



It's a terracotta dog ornament for the garden...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 30, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Looks like builders had made a start but walked away from non-payment of first bill? What I find strange is the childs bedroom in better condition. I've seen rotten carcasses of rural properties up here where the childrens bedroom was last to rot away too. Unless of course parents are placing their children into the driest room in the house? I dunno but it's strange..



Known this place from the late '40's - relatives lived in the immediate area. Sadly the persons listing the place in 1966 sounded its death knell - like most buildings of its era it needs modernising to meet modern requirements, but the listing places vast and costly restrictions on how this can be done.

For people of my generation; having the only warm bedroom in the house for the kids, was nothing strange. Many of our parents struggled to keep a fire going in the sitting room during the winter months; money was very tight and central heating none existent in the old properties most of us lived in. Lighting a coal fire in the children bedroom during the winter months was not the done thing, just put them in the warmest room - usually above or next door to the kitchen, which obviously had a large coal fired range in it for cooking and heating water. I have one memory of Dad lighting the fire in my and my brothers shared bedroom - we had both caught measles and whooping cough and were rather ill!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 30, 2019)

It was a nice house at one time but it will need a lot to bring it back to what it was. Nice fireplace and cellar but missing floors.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 1, 2019)

I am surprised this is still there.i remember looking at this a few years back and there was a van there, and it looked like work going in. Obviously not ha ha. Nice one for getting in though and a lovely set


----------

